# Google maps and VW maps on together.



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Someone asked a while back if this was possible and indeed it is. I use it all the time. Or waze.










Kurt


----------



## johnknee78 (Sep 1, 2009)

How


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

johnknee78 said:


> How
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just plug in my phone like always. It’s apple CarPlay. 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Looks like it’s only capable on the new 2020 models since I believe their MIB is version 2.5 in conjunction with the newer AID. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

It has always been possible to see both maps- the issue was that when you are navigating with CP/AA, it overrides the main map in the cockpit and gives you a message saying nav is active in CP/AA. There is a glitch to override this by starting with the embedded nav giving you directions, and then going to CP/AA and also starting directions. Once the native nav is active giving directions, it will allow directions on both maps for some reason.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Mine's a 2019 and I can do it and I can do it on my 2018 Golf R. Its just a matter of using the cars NAV displayed in the MIB, and then use your Apple or Android for the other.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> It has always been possible to see both maps- the issue was that when you are navigating with CP/AA, it overrides the main map in the cockpit and gives you a message saying nav is active in CP/AA. There is a glitch to override this by starting with the embedded nav giving you directions, and then going to CP/AA and also starting directions. Once the native nav is active giving directions, it will allow directions on both maps for some reason.


Just kicked off directions on NAV to home, got started and then kicked off directions to home through CarPlay and still got this:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Just kicked off directions on NAV to home, got started and then kicked off directions to home through CarPlay and still got this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use nav in the IP. But run waze WITHOUT directions on the MIB so I can still get alerts for cops and traffic objects in roads etc. 


Kurt


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Just kicked off directions on NAV to home, got started and then kicked off directions to home through CarPlay and still got this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strange, I'll have to look for the thread where they did it. I know I have seen it.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Strange, I'll have to look for the thread where they did it. I know I have seen it.


Here's the thread where he said he was able to do it (last post). 

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...y-to-naviigate-at-the-same-time&highlight=Map

Maybe you need to start the native nav without the phone plugged in, then plug in the phone and start cp directions?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Copy, I’ll try that next. Tried with Apple Maps, Google Maps and Waze. Same result on all 3. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Any way to find it in the coding to make it happen without having to jump through a bunch of hoops?


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Is everyone just ignoring me?? I just said I can use VWNav in the IP AND the others on the head unit. 

It’s not hard start nav with car then. Plug in phone to use those maps. You just can’t use them for directions. That’s why I use waze for the alerts. Then tap google so I can see the map in google detail. 




Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Kurt,

Copy, so you can only do Nav on the AID if started first but view the map (no directions) on the AID from what it sounds like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Kurt,
> 
> Copy, so you can only do Nav on the AID if started first but view the map (no directions) on the AID from what it sounds like.
> 
> ...















Kurt


----------

